# Piedmont fish id



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

*Does anybody know what the heck this fish is? My bro inlaw caught 5 of them.*


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Black crappie , lol. I beat you guys.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Do you have a photo of the whole fish?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It looks a lot like a drunken black crappie


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Blue Pike 😏😜 Seriously thats a trpl lip white dipperdo


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Need a pic of the whole fish TC....I know it's not one of the 25+ up to 14 3/4" saugeyes I caught Friday....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Reminds me of a girl I dated in high school....hahaha


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Be much easier if you had a picture of the whole fish… Lol… My my best limited guess, based on the photo, would be shad, or Moon eye, either way the mouth is kind of deformed


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

a black crappie on Meth


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Looks like a deformed shad to me.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

bait


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Did he catch five fish with the mouth shaped like that? Or five similar looking fish?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

5 fish, same mouth.
My first thought was mooneye, but mooneye's do NOT have a mouth like that.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Did a search on the big yellow eyes instead of the odd mouth.
Must be a gizzard shad with a deformed mouth.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

TClark said:


> Did a search on the big yellow eyes instead of the odd mouth.
> Must be a gizzard shad with a deformed mouth.


5 of them


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Jim white said:


> 5 of them


Maybe they were transplanted from West Virginia?


----------

